# Exotic Animal Skin Clothes



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

What are peoples views on this?

I was browsing ebay earlier looking for a new pair of boots and came across some advertised as being hand made from ostrich, lizard, crocodile, elephant as well as some others.

Now don't get me wrong, im not one of these animal rights people who wont eat meat blah blah blah (sorry if i've offended anyone here) and i will happily eat a mixed grill in my local. However, im not sure if i can agree with the killing of animals purely for fashion!!

So what im wondering is are these animals killer purely for their skins or do people have other uses for them? I have to admit i did really like the look of some of them (apart from their price tags maybe) but not sure what my opinion is on it as i dont really know if these animals are used for food etc as well.

Also these are not some dodgy, underground, illegal poachers and these boots seem to be made on a fairly large scale so they are certainly not some of the things you read about on the news.

Any views welcome.
Gary.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

There is an ostrich farm in Aberdeen...I'm not sure if its for meat though or just for the eggs :roll:. In some places they do eat crocodiles and snakes though so using the skins too would stop them going to waste. If they are not endangered and the killing is regulated is it that diffrent from wearing cow or lamb skin?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Ostrich i know is sold off for its meat and apparently it tastes great. To be honest as long as the entire animal is used not just the skin theirs no problem with it. However recently i was told that animals used in the skin industry cannot be used for meat as they are raised a different way. No idea if its true or not.

Elephants should not be used for skin or meat because they are so endangered.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i love the feel of real fur...but it has to be still on the animals hide so it can still run away.

same with scales, and feathers.

if its more than fashion and used for food fine. but just for fashion no i dont agree


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what about leather?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

same prefure the faux leathers 


faux is readily available so dont see why we need real tbh!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i watched a programme on animal skins and some are used for meat too but some are skinned alive for there skin and some of the above im sure are illegal


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> i watched a programme on animal skins and some are used for meat too but some are skinned alive for there skin and some of the above im sure are illegal


A friend of mine saw that, I didn't.

She told me they skinned foxes alive, I wasn't sure I believed her.
This thread reminded me of it so I had a look on youtube there just now.

I am not linking to the video I found because it is truly the most horrendous thing I have ever seen, and yes the animals being skinned are definitely still alive and awake and aware of what is happening.
I only watched it until I realised they were alive then closed it.
I feel sick. My head is actually spinning.


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> i watched a programme on animal skins and some are used for meat too but some are skinned alive for there skin and some of the above im sure are illegal


i see that , and it was truly horrible !! the fox being skinned alive bought me near to tears !!! but when they went to the mink farm it was done humainly so i wasn't bothered , it realy is down, to how its done !

ive talked to a friend who does taxidermy , and ive said that when my large snake's die , that i want the skins preseved to be used as whatever , hanbags , wallets ect , as they've lived there life and when you think about it quiet a nice idea , as the wife is addicted to shoes and handbag's and belts , so why not a nice pair of purple retic shoes or a purple tiger handbag . 

there's ways and means of getting fur and skins ect , just not when the animal is still alive !!!
steve


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

If they are:

1. Bred in captivity
2. Raised humanely
3. Killed humanely

I am fine with it. Same as with any other animal product we eat or use. 

If not, I am against it. Simple as.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> If they are:
> 
> 1. Bred in captivity
> 2. Raised humanely
> ...


Agreed.

I have leather at home and from time to time I eat crocodile.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have leather at home and from time to time I eat crocodile.


 
Same, i prefer alligator though tbh, crocodilians are my favourite species of animal, like ash says if those 3 conditions are followed i have no problem with it. Alligator chowders nice!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> same prefure the faux leathers
> 
> 
> faux is readily available so dont see why we need real tbh!


 
Cause faux is for cheapo's 

And i thought you had style nebbz!!:lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> same prefure the faux leathers
> 
> 
> faux is readily available so dont see why we need real tbh!


Bring me the real stuff every time!

Faux is readly available because of manufacturing, real is readily available because farming makes it so and animals are bred for the purpose. If they have a good quality of life and are humanely killed then what on earth is the problem?

I have leather jackets at home and a love them.


----------



## lexo (Aug 9, 2008)

as for the snakeskin stuff,the footage i ve seen of reticulated pythons getting slaughtered is far from humane.in fact its :censor:ing horrific ,so i would nt buy it..
as a result we will never probably now see a truly giant snake like the 32 footers that occasionally existed.
i still eat meat though and have three leather jackets!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

intravenous said:


> There is an ostrich farm in Aberdeen...I'm not sure if its for meat though or just for the eggs :roll:. In some places they do eat crocodiles and snakes though so using the skins too would stop them going to waste. If they are not endangered and the killing is regulated is it that diffrent from wearing cow or lamb skin?


it is for meat. they are very tasty. much nicer than pidgeon. the lairhillock restaurant serves beautiful ostrich!

crocodile is nice too. theres a pub in glasgow (cant remember name) does croc steaks and strawberry beer! YUM!
:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have leather at home and from time to time I eat crocodile.


Woop  

Yes, same. I ate crocodile once. And kangaroo... and emu. Though, thats irrelevant. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Woop
> 
> Yes, same. I ate crocodile once. And kangaroo... and emu. Though, thats irrelevant. I'll shut up now.


You're making me hungry.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> Bring me the real stuff every time!
> 
> Faux is readly available because of manufacturing, real is readily available because farming makes it so and animals are bred for the purpose. If they have a good quality of life and are humanely killed then what on earth is the problem?
> 
> I have leather jackets at home and a love them.


see but most leather in the uk does not come from animals farmed in the uk mostly comes from india and places like that type in the leather trade or what ever in youtube and see the horrible way the cows are treated


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> see but most leather in the uk does not come from animals farmed in the uk mostly comes *from india and places like that type *in the leather trade or what ever in youtube and see the horrible way the cows are treated


First off in India cows are sacred and get treated very well.
Secondly "places like that" will upset some folk who have people from "places like that" in their family, such as myself.

I didn't say that the leather I have, say for my bike comes from a UK cow.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> First off in India cows are sacred and get treated very well.
> Secondly "places like that" will upset some folk who have people from "places like that" in their family, such as myself.
> 
> I didn't say that the leather I have, say for my bike comes from a UK cow.


well there ment to be sacred but thats where the leather comes from they also put chill or something in there eyes to make them stand or something al find the link for you its not all sacred as you say and when i said places like that i mean places round that area nothing againest the people in the areas but its well known that what they do to animals is cruel in other peoples eyes

here you go watch that then tell me there treated well

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb8lZyRkoGg&feature=related


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> First off in India cows are sacred and get treated very well.
> Secondly "places like that" will upset some folk who have people from "places like that" in their family, such as myself.
> 
> I didn't say that the leather I have, say for my bike comes from a UK cow.


 

Actually thats not strictly true sorry.

I have been to India and it is the Hindu faith that sees cows as sacred not muslim, christians etc..and since hunduism is actually in many places a minority not a majority much of india do not treat cows sacredly in any whatsoever...

Muslims do of course have halal meat

and this is the definition of what HALAL meat is


_For meat to be classified halal, a Muslim must have slaughtered the animal from which it came by a single cut to the throat -- without stunning it first._

_A prayer, including the words 'Allah is great' ([or "Allahu Akbar" in Arabic], the same chant that is heard when Muslims kill innocent men, women and children), is said while a single cut to the throat all the blood is drained._




therefore when a cow has to be salughtered for meat in india trust me... its not pretty i have seen it.. and they are NOT treated WELL like you say i saw some deathly skinny emaciated cows when i was there.. they are left to roam in some areas and not pestered so in thaty way yes perhaps u can say they are somewhat protected.. but the majority of cows in india are not treated as a sacred entity..


Inidans eat beef.. beef comes from cows and those cows are not treated well at all.. on many occasions poverty in this country forces the farmers to be unable to treat the livestock as wel as they may wish and animal wefare is very different in Asia than the UK.

when i was in india i saw what a family have to do to slaughter a cow and it was not a fast painless death...

now that doesnt bother me as such as their methods were obviously without use of electricity.. age old and totally within their social and morla framework.. therefore in no way upsetting to me .. but treated WELL.. as you said.. definately not how I would view it

what bothered me more was the sad skinny cobra defanged that was being abused by the 'snake charmer ' on Anjuna beach!!


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

sparkle said:


> Actually thats not strictly true sorry.
> 
> I have been to India and it is the Hindu faith that sees cows as sacred not muslim, christians etc..and since hunduism is actually in many places a minority not a majority much of india do not treat cows sacredly in any whatsoever...
> 
> ...


I'm not getting into an argument with you but my comment stands. It is offensive to read such indescriminent comments about India and such places.

Yes, there are areas of India where animals are not treated fairly.

I too have been to india (as I have *native *family there) and am aware of faith differences and how cows *can* be treated and culled. I was merely pointin out that they are treated well (OK not across the board but they ARE in certain areas) and I have seen humane treatment.

Enough said.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> I'm not getting into an argument with you but my comment stands. It is offensive to read such indescriminent comments about India and such places.
> 
> Yes, there are areas of India where animals are not treated fairly.
> 
> ...


so did you watch the video then after all this is about the leather not anything else


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> so did you watch the video then after all this is about the leather not anything else


I'm not talking about videos or anythig else I was pointing out that it's not really on to make sweeping comments about a country and what goes on there as was done when I first quoted you. Simple as that.

No need to highlight my *native *part. Yes I have indian family and yes they treat animals humanely. India is very diverse and has many subsections of society there and animals are often treated well, depending on where you are in India.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> I'm not talking about videos or anythig else I was pointing out that it's not really on to make sweeping comments about a country and what goes on there as was done when I first quoted you. Simple as that.
> 
> No need to highlight my *native *part. Yes I have indian family and yes they treat animals humanely. India is very diverse and has many subsections of society there and animals are often treated well, depending on where you are in India.


o stop taken it all to heat i pointed out thats where most leather came from nothing else and you make it into this big thing not once have i said al people from indian are bad or anything so calm it and stop reading posts the wroug way also you have p.m


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> I'm not getting into an argument with you but my comment stands. It is offensive to read such indescriminent comments about India and such places.
> 
> Yes, there are areas of India where animals are not treated fairly.
> 
> ...


 

you didnt say certain areas  

I was merely pointing out that they are not sacred in India ( India is a country not a faith.. I have been and loved it and spent a lot of time with families on rural farms ...) you having family there dsoes not make you more able to comment than me ... so dont play the discrimination card it doesnt suit you

Some is SOME.. not all 

your comment is similar to that of me saying

IN the UK all dogs are treated humanely ...
just because i have seen SOME dogs inSOME areas treated that way

I was giving the other side of the coin a chance to be aired... if that makes me discriminatory then by default it makes you also discriminatory as you gave only ONE side of the coin... i was simply flipping your one sided coin and giving the other side a wee chance 


they are sacred to the hindu faith which is MORE WAY MORE than India .. ( and u know how much i really love u so dont take offence here Mr touchy pants) 

My ex boyfriend is a doctor and hindu so I do know a fair bit about the faith itself...

YOU were discriminating against all the other countries where cows are sacred in SOME AREAS to hindus.... The sacredness of cows is NOT about the country but about the Hundu faith me pointing that out is not negative


discrimination is as much about being over postive as well as factual.. as wel as derogastory and absoluely nothing i said was in any way derogatory

dont take offence here its really not abvout that 

I am giving over facts just the same as you only we are stating different but equally true facts


so if u tar me with a brush tar youself and have a proper debate

we are a world with lots of types of people with views that differ... thats what i was trying to say... please dont make it into something else xxx


----------

